# Pronunciation of Eavan??



## Evale

I love the name Eavan but after reading many opinions on how to pronounce it I'm confused!! Most people from Ireland seem to say it is Ee-van...but does the van sound like the american vehicle van or more like americans would pronounce von? Is it kind of lazily said like Eve-in? I've even heard Aven and Evan. Heck, I like them all, but definitely would prefer the traditional pronunciation....:dohh:


----------



## katree

theres also Ifan but I think in wales we pronounce it EE-Van as in a vehivle van yes x


----------



## Kashmir

This website says EE-vun.

https://inogolo.com/pronunciation/Eavan

It's a beautiful name - Good luck!


----------

